# Unusual sleep experiences



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

This might be of interest to people who have experienced sleep disturbances.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2725210/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5245115/


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

More links that may be of interest:

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/306271838_Tracking_Potentiating_States_of_Dissociation_An_Intensive_Clinical_Case_Study_of_Sleep_Daydreaming_Mood_and_DepersonalizationDerealization


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Sleep disturbance is the crux of many mental illnesses. I remember having correspondence with a researcher who was dissecting brains of suicide victims and found a common link, their suprachiasmatic nucleus was abnormal, meaning their circadian rhythm was out of whack. Mine has been that way for 10 years, insomnia is my closest associate. I find there's no use fighting it though.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Online survey: Exploding head syndrome and sleep paralysis:

http://www.sciencefocus.com/bigsleepsurvey


----------



## Erika (Aug 10, 2017)

There clearly is a link.
My DR is greatly influenced by sleep/time of day in the following ways:
1. If I don't sleep enough (8 hours) multiple nights in a row, all of my symptoms worsen and I even get new ones like perceptual distortion and brain fog.
2. I start the day with an initial phase of bad DR, weird proprioception/difficulty coordinating movement very precisely. In about half an hour things get better for a few hours. In the morning I am usually at my peak cognitive abilities. Everything I have gets significantly worse as the day goes by, though. In the evening, at about 8pm I'm fucking worthless, I can't even understand what I read without making an effort. The magnitude of this effect depends on how much I exert myself that day.
3. I have strange hypnagogic states, but not unusual hypnopompia. I have hypnagogic hallucinations. Sometimes I dream while only half asleep. Hypnagogia was precipitated by the same event (taking atomoxetine) that started my DR.


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

http://psycnet.apa.org/record/2011-17693-001

https://behavioralandbrainfunctions.biomedcentral.com/articles/10.1186/s12993-018-0151-x


----------



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

If anyone reading this, experiences excessive daytime sleepiness along with various parasomnias including hypnagogic and hypnopompic hallucinations, I'd urge them to consult a sleep specialist, even for people like myself, who have a history of trauma.

Since improving my dp and reducing severe emotional blunting, episodes of cataplexy have greatly increased and can no longer be ignored and put down as just another trauma response, it's an indication of a hypocretin/ orexin deficiency associated with narcolepsy. I'll not bore anyone with the details unless asked. The links provide above (excluding the exploding head syndrome one), go into enough details.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5872173/


----------

